# 2007 xtrail surging revs when stopping & idle



## Midwalesmum (May 3, 2015)

Hi. I have a Nissan xtrail registered December 2007 with problems with the revs. The most common problem is when the car is idle, instead of the revs sitting below 1000rpm it starts surging to just above with an awful rattling sound, this doesn't happen all the time but is getting worse. On other occasions if I'm driving and dip my clutch to stop the revs hold at 2000rpm and stick there. The only remedy is to turn the engine off. 
I have taken it to the garage and they ran a diagnostic with no error codes shown. 
Any ideas would be gratefully received.


----------



## Midwalesmum (May 3, 2015)

Ps: I'm in the uk


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Hi MIDWALESMUM, I've just bought a GX model, 2.5 lt. engine here in Brazil. The engine warning light led to replacement of a rev (rpm) sensor at the back of the engine. Like in your case, the idle revs kept rising and falling in the 1,500-2,000 range. Also, strangely, instead of the airconditioner increasing the idle revs a little, it would reduce the revs to the normal level of +/- 800 and remain steady. With a clever electronic device, my clever Jap-descendant mechanic managed to solve the problem by turning the ignition on and off a certain number of times with certain intervals. I was stunned !!! It reminded me of the process I learned on Internet for making one's DVD player compatible with discs from all world regions. I hope this helps, and good X-ing. Are you in Wales, UK? BRIAN


----------



## Nistech46 (Jun 11, 2015)

By cycling the key off for ten seconds and on for 1sec you will zero the throttle motor. It may still require an idle air relearn or rarely a throttle motor. The relearn will cost about 60$ at the dealer. 
Cheers 
12year nissan tech


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nistech46 said:


> By cycling the key off for ten seconds and on for 1sec you will zero the throttle motor. It may still require an idle air relearn or rarely a throttle motor. The relearn will cost about 60$ at the dealer.
> Cheers
> 12year nissan tech


You can do the pedal position relearn, throttle body position sensor relearn, and idle air relearn on your own. The pedal and throttle body are easy. The idle air relearn is a bit tricky (timing wise) but you get confirmation if it works or not. This link explains how. 
02-06 Pedal Relearn, Throttle Body Relearn and Idle Relearn

It's a lot easier if you print the image below and use that while doing the idle air relearn. There are times that you have to wait and then do a specific action.


----------



## X-treel (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi Midwalesmum,

I know it’s a while since you posted this problem, but I’ve had the same issue with my 05 Xtrail 2.5L petrol, that I bought about 3 weeks ago. And this thread - and a few others - has helped me get to sort the problem out, with a big help from the main dealer also. So I thought I’d share what happened.

a full diagnostic from the dealer came up with the throttle position sensor as being the problem - easy fix! New throttle body was £1000+vat from the main dealer, so I bought one off eBay for £38.00. Fitted it, did the throttle relearn procedure, but the problem persisted. Took it back to the dealer and after hooking it up again the same error codes for the throttle position sensor came up. So they looked on their own dealer forum for the problem, and a couple of potential fixes came up. One I had already tried. The other stated to unplug the coil packs until the revs lower sufficiently, and then they can set the idle manually.
The reason the relearn didn’t work was because the idle values weren’t set, so it had nothing to reference the relearn on and hence the rising and falling revs on idle! The mechanic there, removed the coil packs to piston one & four to get the revs down and reset them with their diagnostic computer thingy. It took him about 3 minutes to sort it out. And since then, it’s been absolutely fine. ??
Hope this helps anyone in the future.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You can find a Hitachi Throttle body at Rockauto for a decent price and its the OE part, and then you need to have the idle relearn done. It is tricky to do, the car has to be at the proper temp and the ambient temp needs to be around 20 Celsius. I posted a long thread with lots of info on this, which even included a link to the service bulletin for pulling the injectors to get to a target idle. For me, it required Nissan Consult to perform it and I had no choice but to have this done at a dealership.


----------

